# Ello :))



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

My name is Nikkole. I have had mice for a long time but they always breed,mostly feeders but one day i bought a brown mouse from the pet store and i ended up with like 20 mice from a long line of genes. i have one baby mouse thats pretty. It has rippled fur and a tanish color and its weird cause it came from a white mouse that mated from either my two males who are both darkish gray and pretty males. They are all seprated now but i want to become a breeder. Please help DD. Also I live in Florida, Florida Keys.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! I've never been to the Keys but I've always wanted to go, preferably outside of Hurricane Season. 

I used to know a breeder in Florida (near Pensacola, up north) but she apparently vanished off the face of the earth.


----------



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

Its very pretty. That sucks, vanished. But yeah I'm wondering howto start really,to start off good.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you want to start off on a strong foot, I'd recommend getting show mice from a show breeder. Unfortunately there aren't many in the US. Maybe 20 at most in the whole country and they're concentrated in southern California and the Northeast. You can ship mice, but it's expensive. Most of us drive 10 or 20 hours twice a year to attend mouse shows or other rodent events. You can join the East Coast Mouse Association (basic membership is always free) and ask about other Florida people, though off the top of my head I can't think of any...

Again, welcome. Mice are wonderful.


----------



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you so much thats very helpful. I would love to join, I'm trying to find some in Flordia it would be much easier. How much would a mouse cost around..?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Many good US breeders actually don't charge money for their mice (I usually don't) because we're in it for the mice, not the money. Or, we trade mice for other mice. That said, the most I've ever heard of a single mouse costing is $20, and that's from one of the very top show breeders in the world. Even if you got ten mice at $20 each, in the long run you'll still spend way more on supplies, food, and housing than the mice themselves. Mice themselves are cheap; it's caring for them that eats up all the money.


----------



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah i get that, like would people actually ship you mice for free if you need a certin type to breed or do you gotta go to a show to get some. Or just order from a breeder. Do you ship for free?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I usually can't ship at all because I live nowhere near an airport (air is the only legal way to ship mice). But my close friend ships mice from Tennessee every once in a while. I know one person in Georgia who is going to Rodent Fest in Pennsylvania with us in a couple weeks. Maybe she would know of people down that way more...but like I said those of us who are Southerners are really spread out compared to everybody else...and to top it all, Florida is a very "long" state. lol


----------



## nixxy (Apr 18, 2010)

lol Yeah, thanks its very helpful. Can you let me know where shows are goin on?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I've PMed you.


----------

